# Atlanta Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the landblind

1,4,5,6,9,10,14,15,16,17,18

11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the land blind

1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,11,13,16,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,
41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,60,51,52,53,54

44 Total


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Qual placements
1st- 17 Wyatt Cat Perry
2nd- 14 Lilly Keith Pharr
3rd- 1 Jackson Chris Ledford
4th- 15 AJ Glen Guider
RJ- 4 Shade Bobby Smith
Jam- 16 Thief Buck Mann
Thanks to the judges Andy Carlson & Greg Lee


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,5,8,9,11,13,19,20,24,25,28,29,30,33,35,36,38,39,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,54

Total 29

Start with 28


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the watermarks

9,11,19,29,33,35,36,38,44,46,47,52,53,54

Total 14


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

captainjack said:


> Qual placements
> 1st- 17 Wyatt Cat Perry
> 2nd- 14 Lilly Keith Pharr
> 3rd- 1 Jackson Chris Ledford
> ...



Congratulations to Cat and Wyatt - they are a wonderful team! Congratulations to everyone else as well!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind
4,5,6,9,10,12,13,15,16,17,19,20,21,23,28,30,32,34,35,37,38,40,42,45

24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st-#9 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
2nd-#47 Rosa O/H Lance Brown
3rd-#52 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
4th-#35 Edge H/Steve Yozamp O/Brad Bellmore & Rick Anderson

RJ-#46 Candy H/Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor
Jams- 29,33,36,53,54

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#18 Bay O/H Keith Pharr
2nd-#1 Shine H/Skylar Satterfield O/Alan Pleasant
3rd-#19 Jack H/ Hugh Arthur O/Lyle Norwood
4th-#12 Doc H/Bob Jones O/Bob Jones & John Broucek
RJ-#7 Hoop H/Hugh Arthur O/Josie Ottman
JAM-#8 Sunshine O/H Greg Lee

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Duncan on your Open win!!!!


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations to Skylar Satterfield and the second place with "Shine" in the derby!
So here is the deal with Skylar... He is the new young dog trainer with Cara Mock and Canvasback Kennel. This is is first trial as a pro ( actually his first trial EVER). He got two out of three dogs through the Open first series...made it though to three series of the Q and then got a Second place in the Derby. You think the "bug" has bit??? Congratulations to Skylar...Cara and Canvasback!!! Cheers to a very bright future.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I second that!!!! 

Congratulations!..Billy Ray..and Duncan!!! 

Judy


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Keith, on a wonderful Derby WIN with Bay!

rita


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

captainjack said:


> Qual placements
> 1st- 17 Wyatt Cat Perry
> 2nd- 14 Lilly Keith Pharr
> 3rd- 1 Jackson Chris Ledford
> ...


Congratulations to Keith Pharr on qualifying Lilly!!!

Wayne


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> *
> 1st-#9 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
> 2nd-#47 Rosa O/H Lance Brown*
> ...


Love seeing the Amateurs go 1-2 in the Open...Congrats


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,5,6,13,15,19,21,23,30,34,35,37,42

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

This is what I know about the Amateur Results

1st-#4 Pete O/H Bob Zylla (New AFC & Qual for Nat'l AM!)
2nd-#13 Willie O/H Jim Pickering
3rd -#34 Allie O/H Jane Sutter (1st Amatuer the dog has run )

Sorry that's all I know.....I will try and get the rest

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to give a HUGE shout out to BOBBY Z for winning the AM with BIG Pete and doubling down with a new title AFC and QUALIFYING for the National AM!!!!

Way to go BOB!!!! safe travels home.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats on your placement w/ AJ Glenn!


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Way to go Jane and Allie!!!!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Three cheers for Pete and Bobby Z!!--Titan and Zeus


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Congrats on your placement w/ AJ Glenn!


Thanks! AJ gave me a great effort this weekend, particularly on his blinds. He ran about 8/10s of a nice land blind in the AM as well before the inexperience of his handler got in the way.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Donald Hatfield said:


> Way to go Jane and Allie!!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Connie Cleveland and Caleb getting a 4th in the Amateur! Sorry still don't know RJ or Jams... Maybe someone can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you but especially Allie and Jane!!! What a debut!!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's to Bob Z and FC AFC Pete!!! Can't wait to see you guys! Safe travels back home.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

WOW, BOB! Super Congratulations on Your AM WIN with PETE! A win, a title and qualified for National AMs . . . that's what I call a Great Weekend!!!

rita


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to jay and chrisy, great weekend for primrose! daniel and i are proud.


----------

